# BUBBLES!



## Bitter Jeweler (Mar 2, 2011)

We need a bubble theme, no?


----------



## Davor (Mar 3, 2011)

yes bubbles


----------



## Stryker (Nov 8, 2011)




----------



## Heitz (Nov 8, 2011)

Bitter, that's fab.  I love the "oil spots?" reflected in the bubbles.


----------



## Futurelight (Nov 8, 2011)

Complex structure of light and water! Love it!


----------



## jwbryson1 (Nov 8, 2011)

My bubbles.


----------



## mishele (Nov 8, 2011)




----------



## mishele (Jan 31, 2012)




----------



## o hey tyler (Jan 31, 2012)

My favorite type of bubbles... PS it's not kid friendly.


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging (Feb 2, 2012)

^^ TPB love :thumbup:





Soap bubble film #3 by Simon Rivers Photography, on Flickr


----------



## mishele (Feb 2, 2012)

^^^^^Wow....love that...crazy color!!


----------



## kundalini (Feb 2, 2012)




----------

